# Default Location Problem



## panamahat (May 1, 2005)

Hi Everyone:

I have a problem relating to an earlier problem that was fixed.

I received a notice that my C drive was almost full but my D drive was mostly empty. So, a nice helpful Tech Guy suggested that I move my current and backup files to the D drive and use it as my default. Which I did. The problem is that I can't stop the computer from defaulting to a C drive location every time I go to save a file. It sounds like a small problem but when you're saving dozens of files every day, it gets to be annoying.

Wondering if anyone can suggest a fix for me?

Many thanks,
Jane
p.s. Just noted that the utility report below includes my external backup drive. I don't have that plugged in all the time and it's not functioning as it should anyway so please leave it out of the equation.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700HQ CPU @ 2.80GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 158 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 16250 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050 Ti, -1 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 105 GB (34 GB Free); D: 931 GB (485 GB Free); H: 1862 GB (1757 GB Free);
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 065C71
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Did you change the default location of folders such as Documents, Pictures, etc to the new location on the D drive? See here: https://www.pcworld.com/article/302...braries-to-a-separate-drive-or-partition.html

You can also change the default save locations as described here: http://www.thewindowsclub.com/change-default-save-location-windows-10


----------



## panamahat (May 1, 2005)

Thank you Triple, will check those manana and see what I did and didn't do.

Jane


----------



## panamahat (May 1, 2005)

Hi again, Triple:

I checked and under Storage, all the defaults are the D drive but when I click save as, the computer defaults to either the folder where I've just been working (which is good) or if I haven't been saving anything since opening the computer, it will shoot to "Jane," which is a folder under the C drive.(which is bad) Ditto when I open downloads and try to save them. (bad again)

I tried the other solution you suggested and got as far as creating a Libraries folder under the D drive, but couldn't really figure out the instructions -- they're not clear on what file to create -- and anyway I transferred most of those files (Documents, Pictures, Music, etc.) when I migrated all the data to the D drive some time ago.

Not sure where to go from now.....?

Many thanks for helping,
Jane


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

How did you migrate them to the D drive, You need to use the proper move location option.

Right click on your Documents folder and go to Properties, then go to the Location tab and see what it says there.










If it doesn't show the new location that you created on the D drive then you need to use the Move button to change that to the location on the D drive. You would also need to repeat that for any other folder like Pictures, Videos, etc.

Also what program are you experiencing the issue with? Some programs will remember or use the last folder and you just need to browse to the new location. Also programs like Word have settings that can be used to override the default save location, although I would make sure the general Windows settings are correct and use those.


----------



## panamahat (May 1, 2005)

Triple, my docs file doesn't look like yours so I attached a screenshot. I also realized how totally messed up my files are, in part because sometimes I think I'm saving to one file when I'm actually defaulting to another. I seem to have multiple Document folders. Things have definitely gotten out of hand and it stems from the time when I made the change to using the D drive for my writing and other work, and saving the C for programs. But now I see 5 different Documents folders, which is crazy.

As far as where the computer is defaulting, a moment ago it defaulted to This PC, Desktop, which I think would be the C drive, no?

It also defaults to Jane but at least one of the Jane folders is denied to me -- yet I am Jane! I feel as though Lucy is continually pulling away the football!

Yikes.

I think I need help more than I realized.
Jane


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Yup, you just created a new "Documents" folder rather then moving the original Documents folder using the Move method I described above, doing so doesn't tell Windows what that folder is. You need to go into you user folder and use the move button to move the actual Documents folder to the D drive.

Here's a video showing how to do it:


----------



## panamahat (May 1, 2005)

Okeedoke, will do this first thing manana.

Thank you!
Jane


----------



## panamahat (May 1, 2005)

Triple, I'm so sorry, just have been swamped with deadlines ever since you posted this video and haven't had 2 seconds to follow it. actually, am kind of afraid to do it when i have so much going on. next week will be quieter and will be better to make the changes. Am determined to fix this problem as it's so time-consuming. Apologies again for not following up properly and thanks for your help.

Jane


----------



## panamahat (May 1, 2005)

Hi Triple:

Okay, I changed everything. Now, just waiting to see what happens. Will post here to either mark it solved or to find out where I went wrong. Fingers crossed and thanks again for the help.

Jane


----------



## panamahat (May 1, 2005)

Hi again, Triple:

I followed the instructions but the computer still defaults to various places on the C drive.

Suggestion?

Many thanks for helping me with this,
Jane


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

What is the properties of this "D" drive?
How large is it?
How much empty space is there?
What is already on it?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

"Computer" is a lot of things, which specific programs?

Can you go to your user's directory and take a screenshot of your Documents folder with the Location tab open and post it. If your Documents folder does not have a Location folder then you've messed it up and will need to restore the folder back. See here: https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials...t-location-personal-folders-windows-10-a.html


----------



## panamahat (May 1, 2005)

You're right, Triple, I went to my C drive and there is no location file. Will follow these instructions.

Thank you,
Jane


----------



## panamahat (May 1, 2005)

p.s. By computer I meant to indicate that when I try to save a document or photo I've been working on, unless I've already been saving to a particular folder, I'm defaulted to the C drive, not to the D drive. Ditto when I download. I may be mistaken, but i think all of my downloaded files default to the C drive, regardless of whether I've been saving to a specific folder.


----------



## panamahat (May 1, 2005)

Hi DaveA:

Thanks for weighing in. The D drive has a capacity of 931 GB, 262 gb used and 668 gb free. It's identified as local disk ntfs.

Per the instructions from a previous tech, I shifted all my documents, photos, graphics and music to the D drive. I also reassigned downloads to the D drive. I'm not sure why but having the default as D still doesn't make my downloaded documents that I open and subsequently save go to a D location.

I also have what appears to be a full system backup on the D drive, dating from February. I typically back up externally.

You didn't ask, but just in case you want to know, the C drive has 105 GB of which 87.4 is used.

Many thanks for your help,
Jane

All my programs are still on my C drive


----------



## panamahat (May 1, 2005)

Sorry, Triple, I misspoke. Here's the screenshot.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Well Downloads and Pictures don't use the Documents folder, so have you checked the Location tab for those two folders as well? What location do they list? Also the browser and photo program may have their own settings as to where they think they should be saving files too, have you checked or changed their settings?

I also want to to double check that you've changed the locations as mentioned here: http://www.thewindowsclub.com/change-default-save-location-windows-10


----------



## panamahat (May 1, 2005)

Just back from out of town, Triple. Will hop on this 1st thing in the morning. Thank you for sticking with it.
Jane


----------



## panamahat (May 1, 2005)

I have to apologize again, triple. i'm on 2 huge continuing deadlines and can never find the time to work thru this issue tho it's costing me in time. would it be better to close this thread and start a new one after the deadlines? i am sorry and do need the help, just can't absorb it right now. Please advise.

Many thanks,
jane


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

No, it'd be better to stay with this thread with all the history and details.


----------

